# Are Conquest 4's "spongy" at the back wall?



## advancedarchery (Oct 27, 2009)

The conquest 4 is a great choice. As for being spongy on the back wall. I dont feel that it is, but I will say with the mini max set up the draw cycle and the back wall feels amazing. I shoot the mini set up for a couple of months and shoot both set ups the same, although those few times that I made a bad shoot the max system seemed to be a touch more forgiving.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Draw stop*



Mac of Michigan said:


> I am looking for a spot bow and love the grips on the Conquest 4. I keep reading here that the back wall is "spongy". Do you pro's that shoot them agree? If so is there anything that can be done about it? And is it relly a 'problem'?


If you do decide to get C4 minimax, I can install an adjustable draw stop for you that will really make you smile!!! 

-Adam


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

if you want a hard wall get a minimax version. i think they are avaiable up to a 29 dl.

max cams are avaiable from 28"dl and up but if you are under 29.5" in dl i wouldnt think of the max cam.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

*Adam?*

Can you post a picture of a adjustable stop installed?


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

bow-legged said:


> Can you post a picture of a adjustable stop installed?


I'd like to see that too please.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*C4*

So for those of us who are 29.5 should we shoot the Z2-ccr or the Z2-ccr-hl?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

ILOVE3D said:


> So for those of us who are 29.5 should we shoot the Z2-ccr or the Z2-ccr-hl?


The 65% CCR cam has ZERO valley. The HL 80% is just too much letoff, but it has a good valley. What I normally do is have my students run the HL cam, but then build a custom draw stop & set the letoff at around 70%.

The draw stop for the Max cam has to be fabricated a little differently as there is no place to simply bolt the draw stop to... I have to fabricate an adapter plate, bolt it in place & then mount the draw stop.

Anyone that would like to have a draw stop installed on either a Mini Max or a Max cam can send me their bow for this service. www.ProBowTune.com

-Adam


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*C4*

Could you wrap nock and peep serving around the string that goes up to the cable slide and use that as a stop?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

ILOVE3D said:


> Could you wrap nock and peep serving around the string that goes up to the cable slide and use that as a stop?


The problem there is that the cable slide is typically goign to have a fairly wide opening. You might try a brass nock set on top & bottom backed up with some hand tied serving, but I think that would likely not be a very good long term solution. Worth a shot though...

-Adam


----------

